# Good fixed blade



## mattlyon (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey guys! Looking for a good fixed blade knife but not too expensive (under $50) that I can not be too concerned about using. Any suggestion is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 18, 2016)

Some the ones I got that seem good to me.

Becker BK2 used under $50 is a deal
Camillus 10" Carbonitride
Buck Special Hunting 0119BKS
Gerber Strong Arm


----------



## CLHC (Jan 18, 2016)

The Made in the U.S.A. KA-BAR and the KA-BAR Beckers.

Hope you find what you're looking for and enjoy!


----------



## CLHC (Jan 18, 2016)

Small Becker family:


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 18, 2016)

BTW: the BK2 is .25" thick! Thats a beast.


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 18, 2016)

Mora companion heavy duty, or bushcraft. You'll have a good chunk of change left, and a great knife.


----------



## dhunley1 (Jan 18, 2016)

What will it be used for?


----------



## mattlyon (Jan 20, 2016)

dhunley1 said:


> What will it be used for?



Mostly just want another knife that I can use for outdoors type stuff and don't have to worry about it too much so a big blade would be preferred and a strong blade


----------



## mattlyon (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks everyone so far for their suggestions


----------



## xxo (Jan 22, 2016)

The Ontario Spec plus line is good for the $50 ish price range, I like the SP5 Bowie; but I usually favor smaller knives for cutting and a good machete for chopping and heavier work.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 22, 2016)

xxo said:


> The *Ontario Spec* plus line is good for the $50 ish price range, I like the SP5 Bowie; but I usually favor smaller knives for cutting and a good machete for chopping and heavier work.


Personally, I like the Ontario Spec Plus Gen II line of knives. Here's the one I have:



 





 



Side-by-side comparison with the Becker BK9


----------



## Hfdcowboy (Feb 15, 2016)

Bk2 for your price range, if you wanna step up to the 100.00 mark I would go ESEE. Depending on what it's used for of course.


----------



## RickZ (Feb 20, 2016)

mattlyon said:


> Hey guys! Looking for a good fixed blade knife but not too expensive (under $50) that I can not be too concerned about using. Any suggestion is appreciated. Thanks



The GI tanto by cold steel is cheaper and will literally cut most of the other blades in its price range in half. I've shoved it through a car roof (junkyard, of course&#55357;&#56485;&#55357;&#56398;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399 and it is still fine. Made out of sword steel, extremely strong. At $35 it couldn't go wrong if it was weak, but it is stronger than most blades its thickness on the market regardless of price.


----------



## Deklin (Mar 3, 2016)

I like my small ESEE blade I have attached to my shooting rig


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 4, 2016)

If you want to get out bit outside the normal check out Jeff White. Often he sells on ebay etc or directly online. This one cost me under 50 dollars shipped. 1/8 inch thick of 1095.


----------



## blackbalsam (Mar 4, 2016)

Check out some of the Bark River Knives.


----------



## HorizontalHunter (Mar 13, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> Some the ones I got that seem good to me.
> 
> Becker BK2 used under $50 is a deal
> Camillus 10" Carbonitride
> ...



You can't go wrong with a buck knife. They have a lifetime warranty. I broke the tip of the blade on my folder. They replaced the blade at NC and it only took a couple of weeks to boot.

Can't beat that,

Bob


----------



## JBS (Mar 17, 2016)

Schrade SCHF42 for ~$45. 10" long, 3/16" thick, 1095 steel
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UC3USQ6/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## 1DaveN (Mar 17, 2016)

HorizontalHuntr said:


> You can't go wrong with a buck knife. They have a lifetime warranty. I broke the tip of the blade on my folder. They replaced the blade at NC and it only took a couple of weeks to boot.
> 
> Can't beat that,
> 
> Bob



I've got a Buck Folding Hunter I got in 1977 or 78, and it's still a great knife. I'll admit it hasn't seen much hard use, and I'm not sure a similar Buck made today would be comparable, but how many 40 year old products are still usable today?


----------



## RickZ (Mar 19, 2016)

1DaveN said:


> I've got a Buck Folding Hunter I got in 1977 or 78, ... I'm not sure a similar Buck made today would be comparable, but how many 40 year old products are still usable today?



They're not because the heat treatment is different and they sell lots of knives that fall outside the company's original quadratic.


----------



## 1DaveN (Mar 19, 2016)

RickZ said:


> They're not because the heat treatment is different and they sell lots of knives that fall outside the company's original quadratic.



Thanks - that makes sense. I think the knife I have costs about the same today as it did when I got mine 35+ years ago, so it wouldn't be surprising if the quality had changed since then.


----------



## cckw (Apr 4, 2016)

Get a mora companion heavy duty and save the rest of the money to eventually buy a nice knife. I do a lot of trading around of knives and in my view there is nothing to be gained in the 20-50 range over the mora. If you want it to strike a fire steel you will have to work the spine a bit.


----------



## TKC (Apr 5, 2016)

*​Another vote for Bark River.*


----------



## tex.proud (Apr 5, 2016)

For under $50 you can't go wrong with the Mora knives. You can get 2 or 3 for that price, and toss on in different bags. The're great buscraft blades. If you want something more stout, I'd search the bladehq website. Top notch service, great prices, and fast shipping. Lot's of experience with them. Although, for a more stout blade of 1095 carbon steel (some say the best for outdoor use) a good blade may be around $75.

Tex.Proud


----------



## jumpstat (Apr 12, 2016)

Esee 6 comes to mind. Excellent 1095, black coated and strong coating too. Easy to sharpen. Not too big, not too small. All rounder IMHO.


----------



## vadimax (May 2, 2016)

TKC said:


> *​Another vote for Bark River.*



They are good knives, but way beyond $50  Kind of 4-5 times.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 24, 2016)

Bark River knives are drool worthy blades but expensive. I know this is an older thread but the BK2 is literally indestructible. For such a thick knife mine came incredibly sharp I was very impressed. They have also improved the sheath. The black coating is food safe and the reason the spine is so thick is to make it baton like a monster.


----------



## vadimax (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeah, somewhere in my dreams I've got this one:


----------



## roger-roger (Sep 25, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> BTW: the BK2 is .25" thick! Thats a beast.




Seems a bit expensive too for what it is and for 1095 steel. Not that I don't like 1095 having lived with USMC Ka Bars for years, as hunting-camp and beach-camp knives. Plus the two tuna-sashimi butchering knives my Dad made for me, as well as a .25" x 9" pig hunting knife. 

The BK2 is a higher thickness:length for my needs, but its 1095 is a gratifying steel for sharpening.

Fwiw I recently bought a Mora Companion MG (stainless) for a light-hike pack knife.


----------



## CoolBreeze135 (Sep 25, 2016)

roger-roger said:


> Seems a bit expensive too for what it is and for 1095 steel. Not that I don't like 1095 having lived with USMC Ka Bars for years, as hunting-camp and beach-camp knives. Plus the two tuna-sashimi butchering knives my Dad made for me, as well as a .25" x 9" pig hunting knife.
> 
> The BK2 is a higher thickness:length for my needs, but its 1095 is a gratifying steel for sharpening.
> 
> Fwiw I recently bought a Mora Companion MG (stainless) for a light-hike pack knife.



Not to be picky, but Kabar actually uses 1095 Cro-Van, which is pretty much the same as Sharon Steel Carbon V or 0170-6. Not that it makes a huge difference, but I imagine it is a bit more expensive than plain 1095. I can't tell a huge performance difference, besides the fact that 1095 CV resists rust better.

The BK2 is quite thick. For that reason I was never interested, but I was gifted one recently. It's actually pretty good at finer work despite the size. However, it isn't one of my top choices for a good utility fixed blade. My BK16 and BK14 are better for many things, and get used more often. It's hard to beat the 14 in that price range.


----------



## roger-roger (Sep 25, 2016)

CoolBreeze135 said:


> Not to be picky, but Kabar actually uses 1095 Cro-Van, which is pretty much the same as Sharon Steel Carbon V or 0170-6.




My bad, that would raise manufacturing costs for sure.


----------



## Sadden (Sep 26, 2016)

What are you going to use it for?


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Mora.


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 27, 2016)

Becker bk2


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 1, 2016)

ANY Becker lol. Have the 2,4,7 and 17 favorite is the 17 had it pro sharpened the sheath is really good. All are upgraded with the awesome micarta scales. ESEE knives Ive had a couple. Their handles are flat sided makes it uncomfortable. The 1095 that both Becker and ESEE use is freaking outstanding. Keeps the cost down can you imagine what a BK2 would cost if it were made of M390 or CTS XHP?

Ive got several other fixed blades mostly Bucks and Ka Bars. Ka Bar MkI is a surprisingly good all purpose knife for roughly 50 bucks. Its not huge like the USMC MkII. Had mine pro sharpened holds its edge extremely well. Sheath is good. I remember having the large Ka Bar fixed tanto and actually hacking a small tree down with it.


----------



## radiopej (Oct 2, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Yeah, somewhere in my dreams I've got this one:


What model is that? It's beautiful!


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Oct 3, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> ANY Becker ......... favorite is the 17 .......



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zobuJOwK74

Saw this video the other day. Thought the end product came out good, too bad they don't come right from the factory like that.


----------



## vadimax (Oct 3, 2016)

radiopej said:


> What model is that? It's beautiful!



Here you are: [h=1]Bark River Knives: Bravo 1.5 - CPM S35VN - Blue & Gold Maple Burl.[/h]


----------



## radiopej (Oct 3, 2016)

This is the most beautiful fixed blade I've ever seen.


----------



## glockboy (Oct 3, 2016)

Get the Busse Combat Knives, most of it is $300 and up, use it all you can, 10 years latter, sell it for the same price you pay or higher.


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 3, 2016)

glockboy said:


> Get the Busse Combat Knives, most of it is $300 and up, use it all you can, 10 years latter, sell it for the same price you pay or higher.


Agreed, bu OP said under $50. Plus, O2W hasn't kicked back off yet.


----------



## roger-roger (Oct 3, 2016)

I sold not too long ago my like-new back up Busse SJTAC and Ratmandu. The originals have seen hard use in outer-island sheep hunting, and spearfishing camps etc. Good stuff.


----------



## vadimax (Oct 3, 2016)

For those who doesn't know where to dump money


----------



## filibuster (Oct 3, 2016)

I like the Mora's (Heavy Duty and Bushcraft black) that have been mentioned but if you are looking for a knife that feels more substantial then you might appreciate the Condor Bushlore or the Real Steel Bushcraft II with the Bushcraft II and it's D2 steel being a little less maintenance than the other high carbon steel knives mentioned.


----------



## roger-roger (Oct 3, 2016)

filibuster said:


> I like the Mora's (Heavy Duty and Bushcraft black) that have been mentioned but if you are looking for a knife that feels more substantial then you might appreciate the Condor Bushlore or the Real Steel Bushcraft II with the Bushcraft II and it's D2 steel being a little less maintenance than the other high carbon steel knives mentioned.




At the same time in terms of *maintenance*, D2 is in a whole different class when it comes to ease of sharpening for the average user.


----------



## Weld Inspector (Oct 5, 2016)

Mora knives are amazing but they are not a true full shank/tang knife sure the skinny tang goes all the way thru but not like the full shank on the Ontario rat 3

Which I got mine for 65 on flea bay

The Ontario is awesome I edc and have had it on my belt for months now


----------



## vadimax (Nov 22, 2016)

Funny little knife -- CRKT Civet Bowie:


----------



## vadimax (Nov 27, 2016)

Like this one:






[h=1]Kanetsune Matagi[/h]


----------



## vadimax (Jan 2, 2017)

A new keyword: Dark Timber Honey Badger.






Being sold out in a couple hours after being restocked.


----------



## Maxim (Jan 3, 2017)

You could never go wrong with Mora, I personally have 3 - Heavy Duty (carbon steel), Companion (laminated) and the latest Kansbol (laminated, stainless steel). 

Kansbol is very nice, feels great in the hand, it's very light, however the price is a bit too high, around 30$ https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M23QMPO/?tag=cpf0b6-20

I mean for 50$ you can get something more let's say interesting. I am keeping it in my backpack for hiking and trekking when the weight is essential, and I don't need my 10 inch blade macho knife


----------



## Maxim (Jan 3, 2017)

I am not sure if you have already mentioned this, but you need to decide what steel you prefer as well > stainless, semi or good old rusty carbon  If you live near the sea or the ocean it is highly recommended to get a stainless steel. In the lower price range you can find 440C, Sandvik, etc or a semi-stainless steel like D2 for example. This knife looks like a very good offer for the money:

http://www.gearbest.com/fixed-blades-knives/pp_245322.html?wid=21 

If you are interested to learn more about the different types of knife steels, their characteristics and properties this is a great place to start: 

http://bestpocketknifetoday.com/discovering-the-best-knife-steel/


----------



## Jomohr84 (Jan 3, 2017)

Mora Garberg! I have been using Mora Knives my whole life, since I inherited an antique mora from my great uncle, and for the money, Mora knives are an exceptional value. I love my Garberg, it is thick, full tang, scandi ground for easy sharpening, and very good 14c28n stainless steel.


----------



## David-88 (Jan 21, 2017)

Already mentioned and it may be the same knife just named different in the uk to the us but i bought my friend the mora robust for Christmas and it's an Amazing knife for the price. Theres a good destruction test on youtube for it.


----------



## Joseph08 (Dec 10, 2018)

[h=1]I really like Fixed Blade Algonquin Wolf Hunting Knife. Awesome for camping. [/h]
[h=2][/h]


----------



## vadimax (Dec 10, 2018)

If you wish something traditional and special, here you are:


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 10, 2018)

this thread is very very old but thank you for bumping it! im always happy to look at new knives.


----------

